# Working on Sundays



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got a PW contract with a bank that has 3 branches in the area. Part of the contract is work will not be done during business hours (8-4 M-T, 8-5 F, 8-12 Sat). Would you drag the work out over several evenings or do it on Sundays. Every other day of the week I'm at someone's home so this is really the only good stretch of time I have. I know there was a thread a while back and everyone agreed don't call back on Sundays. Just wondering if you all thought working on Sundays would send the wrong impression.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have no problems working on Sunday. Would Sunday otherwise be your only day off?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

As of now yeah. I finished the first bank tonight. I've been doing it after I get done painting. It took me 3 afternoons, I'm cleaning the drive thrus, (don't think they have been done in a year or 2). The good thing is I got them to sign a contract to clean the drive thrus on a quarterly basis. The issue is I get paid once all 3 are done so I don't want it to drag out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hard to give up the only day off for longer than a few weeks, otherwise I would work Sunday


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Work a lot of weekends during the busy season. You gotta do what works for you.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I used to work 6-7 days a week just because I could. When our daughter was born I stopped doing that working that many weekends by choice. However, we will work whatever hours it takes to work around our commercial customers schedule, nights, weekends, etc. We have been on quite a few 'round the clock jobs, usually restaraunt remodels.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Commercial accounts expect you to work off hours. To whom would you be worried about sending the wrong impression?

I know what these types of accounts pay. Your best bet is to gather them all on one day. Are you using a surface cleaner, hot water, reclaiming the water?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Sometimes we gotta do what we gotta do.

Charge well tho' brother :thumbsup:


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes working on a site with no traffic or interruptions has its merits! We painted a new retail store a couple of years ago in the middle of the night. 

We all have to do what we must to put food on the table, but one also has to take care of ones own needs. Everyone had their limits. Working without time off is not always profitable or pleasant... If you feel you can manage, there are no safety issues as a result of overwhelming fatigue, and maintain your standards at the same time, go for it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

do it. seriously, get paid!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Commercial accounts expect you to work off hours. To whom would you be worried about sending the wrong impression?
> 
> I know what these types of accounts pay. Your best bet is to gather them all on one day. Are you using a surface cleaner, hot water, reclaiming the water?


He is in the bible belt.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in Chattanooga, TN and very much in the Bible belt as well but we do commercial work on Sunday's when we have to and no one has ever made an issue of it. I would not work on a residential job on Sunday's around here though.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Saturdays, Sundays, evenings, whatever it takes. Never had a complaint with a customer yet as long as its OK with them. I try to keep in mind that the customer really wants the job done in the shortest period of time...as long as you dont take short cuts on them.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Rarely will I pull a Sunday, unless it is 3 a.m. and I have to finish b4 Monday.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

colorfulpast said:


> Sometimes working on a site with no traffic or interruptions has its merits!


Worked at one branch tonight, seemed like everyone wanted in the ATM, and apparently nobody had every used one before. I took twice as long to do that one lane. 



PressurePros said:


> Commercial accounts expect you to work off hours. To whom would you be worried about sending the wrong impression?
> 
> I know what these types of accounts pay. Your best bet is to gather them all on one day. Are you using a surface cleaner, hot water, reclaiming the water?


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

nEighter said:


> do it. seriously, get paid!


 ^-- THIS! :thumbsup:

I have no problem working any day of the week except Sunday. If a job requires me or my men to work Sunday I'll do it, but my guys will be paid extra and so will I.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I ended up not doing the Sunday thing. Realized I hadn't seen my kids but a few minutes in the last week, and that work wasn't going anywhere. Instead I just did not start them until around 7 pm, then work real late. It was so much easier, it was cooler of course, the cleaner didn't dry on the gutters, very low traffic. I just pulled out my work lights and knocked it out. Being that it was 15-20 degrees cooler I was a lot more productive. If I hook up with anymore of the banks I will just work night shifts.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think as it gets colder we will do some work on a sunday, if it is the only dry day.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Commercial accounts expect you to work off hours. To whom would you be worried about sending the wrong impression?
> 
> I know what these types of accounts pay. Your best bet is to gather them all on one day. Are you using a surface cleaner, hot water, reclaiming the water?





Workaholic said:


> He is in the bible belt.



Speaking of Bible Belt....I sold a job this week just because I was the same denomination as the customer. She said "Oh, if your a member of the church just came do the work and tell me what I owe you. I know I can trust you."


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't work weekend period. That being said if a job was to be quoted for off hours meaning night and or weekends then you bid it accordingly. off hours aren't cheap at least for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> Speaking of Bible Belt....I sold a job this week just because I was the same denomination as the customer. She said "Oh, if your a member of the church just came do the work and tell me what I owe you. I know I can trust you."


Yeah pretty common here in the south, in all reality it is common everywhere people like to attach themselves to others with common links.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Working on the weekends I do from time to time. I tend to work steady in the busy times and pull off some long hrs and days! I do sometime wish that I valued my time a little bit more and took time for myself. That being said sometimes there are some slow periods and then I get a "longer weekend than usuall!


----------

